# A.G.E. Series by Amana Tool MD502 Raised Panel Door set



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anybody know how far the rail protrudes into the stiles on this set, it makes a 3/8 Grove, i measured from the tip of the cutter to the bearing and it appears to be 3/8 as well, I can't find the information in the kit or on there site? I just wanted to make double sure before I begin to cut things up, and come up too short when I do the coaping cuts, thanks for the anticipated help.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Eugd it should be the distance from the tip of the largest diameter to the bearing. I tried finding that set on their site but it didn't come up in a search.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It wouldn't hurt to try them on some scrap first and then you can use those for dummy sticks to set the production run with. Then you'll be able to make sure before you make a mistake on some expensive wood.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You should follow Chuck's very good advice and build a couple samples from cheap material. I make prototypes for most of my projects.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Eugd said:


> Does anybody know how far the rail protrudes into the stiles on this set, it makes a 3/8 Grove, i measured from the tip of the cutter to the bearing and it appears to be 3/8 as well, I can't find the information in the kit or on there site? I just wanted to make double sure before I begin to cut things up, and come up too short when I do the coaping cuts, thanks for the anticipated help.


your best bet would be to run a few test cuts and assemblies w/ scrap material...


----------



## Eugd (Jan 29, 2015)

Will do, thanks gentlemen


----------

